# ? Ministry Of Cannibus ? (seed Boutique)



## brookside302 (Mar 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of "ministry of cannibus" seed breeders. It is a new add to the Seed Boutique breeder list. It shows some very good plants and say's some were even tested up to 23% THC??


----------

